
Uber charged him $236 for a ride he didn’t take to a place he didn’t want to go - ilamont
https://www.latimes.com/business/lazarus/la-fi-lazarus-crazy-uber-bill-20181221-story.html
======
sp332
Wait so there's a form to fill out for complaints about incorrect charges, but
the customer just didn't fill it out for some reason?

